# Fritz OS 7.01 Port forwarding will einfach nicht



## Holzflasche (22. Juni 2019)

Schönen guten Abend Community,

seit dem Update meiner Fritzbox auf OS 7.01 habe ich immernoch nicht das Problem lösen können das Port Forwarding einfach nicht funktionieren will. Egal was ich mache es will einfach nicht, vielleicht liegt es einfach daran dass die Oberfläche viel zu überladen ist oder ich weiß auch nicht.
Früher war das alles so einfach Ports eingestellt für den jeweiligen PC im Netz dann noch die Firewall und schon ging es. Selbst UPNP war damals noch einfacher.

Jetzt funktioniert davon überhaupt nichts mehr. Ports eingestellt für den richtigen PC, die dann anschließend auch grün angezeigt werden. Geht nicht.
UPNP so aktiviert wie es im FAQ beschrieben ist, geht nicht "Retroarch sagt dann anschließend Port Mapping Failed".

Selbst der Exposed Host will auch nicht funktionieren.

Ich blick einfach die Welt bei diesem Router nicht mehr.

Hat jemand das selbe Problem und könne es lösen?

MFG


----------



## cdo (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo. Ich verwende die Fritz!Box 7590 (AT/CH Edition) mit Fritz!OS 07.10 und habe keinerlei Probleme mit Port Forwarding. Benutze es hauptsächlich um MS Remotedesk (TCP) aus dem Internet auf drei unterschiedlichen Rechnern im Heimnetzwerk zugänglich zu machen. Und ab und dann für Factorio (UDP). Du schreibst von Problemen mit UPNP und nicht einer spezifischen Portfreigabe. Hast du UPNP in der Fritzbox aktiviert?:
Fritzbox Benutzeroberfläche Oben Rechts (die drei Punkte übereinander) anklicken und auf "erweiterte Ansicht" umschalten, falls noch nicht der Fall. Dann auf Heimnetz->Netzwerk und reiter Netzwerkeinstellungen. Da nach Unten scrollen und bei "Heimnetzfreigaben" das Häckchen bei "Statusinformationen über UPnP übertragen" setzen und übernehmen.
Wenn das nicht hilft, kannst du noch folgendes testen: Menü Internet/Freigaben und beim gewünschten Gerät in der Liste (deinem Computer) rechts das Stiftsymbol anklicken, damit öffnet sich das Fenster "Freigaben für Gerät". Hier das Häckchen bei "Selbstständige Portfreigaben für dieses Gerät erlauben" setzen und OK/Übernehmen klicken.


----------



## Holzflasche (22. Juni 2019)

Genau das was du mir beschrieben hast funktioniert bei mir überhaupt nicht. UPNP wird nicht durchgesetzt obwohl die Fritzbox mir sagt das es an ist,  auch gewisse Anwendungen wie Arma 3 die bei einer Erstellung eines Servers innerhalb des Spiels die UPNP anbietet ist direkt ausgegraut sprich UPNP wird absolut nicht erkannt. Auch gewisse Ports sei es Minecraft, DayZ, ArmA 3 funktionieren überhaupt nicht. Jedesmal will mir die Fritzbox weiß machen das die Ports offen sind, sind sie aber nicht. Ich habe auch immer wieder die Windows Firewall deaktiviert um zu schauen ob es vielleicht daran liegt. Aber am Ende kommt das gleiche Resultat raus es kann keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden. Ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich falsch mache. Damals wo ich noch eine alte Fritzbox hatte, die mit dem alten Layout ausgestattet war, hab ich einfach den Port freigegeben bzw. UPNP aktiviert. Anschließend die Firewall eingestellt damit sie diesen Port auch freigibt und alles hat geklappt aber heute funktioniert halt irgendwie gar nichts mehr ;( ;(


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juni 2019)

Für die Fritz!Box 7590 gibt es seit neusten wieder ein Updaten.
Neuste Version ist nun  07.11.


----------



## Holzflasche (23. Juni 2019)

Update kann ich leider nicht machen die Fritz!Box sagt mir das es die 7.01 die aktuellste ist. Liegt bestimmt daran das es die Cable Version der 6490 ist


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

Wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht für jede Box eine neue Version geben. 
Habe auch gelesen das es ein Bugfix von der Version 7.10 sein soll und die hast du ja auch nicht bekommen.


----------



## Holzflasche (23. Juni 2019)

Habe jetzt mal den Exposed Host ausprobiert da kommt das gleiche Resultat raus. Auch wenn ich mein Handy UPNP gebe kommt das gleiche raus. Scheint so als ob das ein fataler Bug ist


----------



## Ganjafield (5. August 2019)

Bei mir das gleiche Problem. Neu aufgesetzter Rechner und praktisch alles freigegeben oder gleich sämtliche Firewall aus und Virenscanner deinstalliert aber Arma 3 Server mit UPNP geht nicht. upnp failed. Aber bei mir zeigt es mittlerweile immerhin ein Update auf meiner FritzBox 7490 an.
Von Version 7.01 Auf Version 7.12
Traue mich nur gerade nicht es durchzuführen wegen Gewitter.


----------



## Ganjafield (5. August 2019)

Ok, ich hab die Lösung gefunden.
1. Update auf Version 7.12
2. Netzwerk > Netzwerkeinstellung > Statusinformationen über UPnP übertragen ausschalten > übernehmen und wieder einschalten
3. Serverrechner von der Fritzbox trennen > falls dieser weiterhin angezeigt wird muss man die Fritzbox neu starten. Geht auch im Menü der Fritzbox ohne Stecker raus ziehen.
4. Falls man keinen zweiten Rechner hat mit dem Handy in die Fritzbox einloggen. Unter Netzwerk > Netzwerkverbindungen unter ungenutzte Verbindungen den Server-Rechner mit den Einstellungen löschen.
5. Server PC wieder anschließen und beim "Stift" unter "Selbstständige Portfreigaben für dieses Gerät erlauben" wieder den Hacken rein.

Vielleicht hab ich es komplizierter gemacht als es möglich ist aber immerhin hat es funktioniert. Habe mir schon gedacht das die Einstellungen evtl. Bugs verursacht haben die nur zu beheben sind wenn man die Einstellungen erst deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert. Hoffe ich konnte Irgendwem damit helfen. War schon am verzweifeln. Evtl. kann man es ja auch mal mit ner alten Firmware versuchen. Keine Ahnung ob es geht.


----------



## d3rd3vil (29. September 2019)

Ich hab noch die 7.11 drauf und aktuell komm ich auch nicht an die 7.12 (wegen Provider). Mit der 7.11 muss es aber jawohl auch gehen?!

Ich hab mal diese Seite zum Testen benutzt: Open Port Check Tool - Test Port Forwarding on Your Router 
Müsste offen sein, wenns gehen würde, oder?

Ich hab quasi ALLES im Router geöffnet, aber der Port bleibt geschlossen. Es will nicht aufgehen, was ist  das nur für ein verdammter Mist????

Edit: Vielleicht liegts an der 7.11 die Probleme machen soll?! Verdammter Dreck hier!!!

Edit 2: Und ich hatte nen Wechsel vom 17a Profil (50mbit) zu nem neuen 35b Profil (100mbit). Daran kanns auch  liegen?! *******


----------



## Tekkla (6. Oktober 2019)

Das gleiche Problem habe ich mit meiner 6490 von Vodafone auch. Ports freigegeben aber der Portcheck sagt, dass nix offen ist, und meine Verbindung von Außen geht auch nicht. Dumm ist, dass es mit 7.01 ging. Ein Erklärung habe ich nicht finden können. Es wirkt als wenn das seitens meines Providers ein Problem ist. Die wiegeln aber ab.


----------

